# Could use some help



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

I was going along fine, using Digitrax DCS100 with a UR91 and a locobuffer. Had just adjusted the speed steps on a decoder I installed and ran last night. Loco was sitting on main train, using JMRI to make these adjustments, programming on main. Hit write all sheets, loco starting moving all by itself and would not stop. Leaned it up on one side of track to break connection, lowered the wheels back to the track and it kept wanting to run.

Picked it up and sat it off track. Now, I got power to track, I can read type decoders and do everything but get a loco to move. Will not respond to handheld throttles or JMRI throttle.

Any suggestions??


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

You might have to do a decoder reset, making CV8=8.

What decoder are you using in the locomotive?

A DT400 or DT402 is better for programming vs a UR 91, as I recall.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the reply RR! Its not the decoder, I cant get any loco to run on the track. Im afraid its something that I have have adjusted with the throttle or inside JMRI. I hope to upgrade to a better decoder once I have the cash


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Reset it then, and then use only the JRMI to program it first. If it works, then you will know it was something from the throttle.

I have the DCS 100 also. I also managed to mis program things where they will only run, or not run, etc. Resetting the decoder worked for me. Then I made changes one by one. Also had to read the decider manual. 

What brand of decoder? Some use specific CV values, while others use a stacked number, like the Tsunami. 

I finally figured out how to make the headlight on a steamer using a Tsunami to stay on while reversing, as steamers did not use directional lighting. I do remember that the FWD CV = 65. The REV CV = 67. Setting RVS at 66 turned on the REV light and shuts off the headlight. The value of 67 turns the REV on and keeps the headlight on when backing and turns off the REV light when moving FWD.

I do not have the Digitrax PR3 USB interface yet, so I have not used JRMI yet. The PR3 is next on my list to buy.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Okay I have reset the decoder that I was working on when things went haywire. I can encoder it (I guess is the correct word), read it and write to it, but I cant control the loco either with the handheld or JMRI throttle.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Now, when you say you can't control the loco, does that mean it won't do anything or it keeps moving down the track?


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

OH!!!! BTW, one hint!!!

Out of the blue, the JMRI will beep three times, like it has a short. It also beeps twice when you go to shut it down. Looking up beeps now.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

The three beeps on the Digitrax is that it is purging a loco number. Might be the same for JMRI.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

When you transition from programming to running the loco, are you using JMRI or your throttle? Is there a function with JMRI that requires you to release the loco from jMRI to the throttle?


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the reply and help D&J!!! 

The loco that when out of control, is not doing anything when put on the track. So I sat it off. But the two locos that I have sat on the track, that are dependable, light comes on, on one end of the loco, but it just sits there, when I have the track in run mode. When I have track in Program Mode, they just sit there with no lights on.

What do you mean by purging a loco number? Im off from work today would love to get this squared away.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

When the DCS100 senses that you haven't used a loco number in a while, it will dump it from the list of numbers. That doesn't mean that the loco is deprogrammed. It only means that if you want to run that loco again, ya have to re-aquire it.
Try shutting the layout down then restart it, then do the power on function with your DT100. I think that is Mode then up arrow.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Be right with you Ken. Getting all things set up here on the bench


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

OKAY!! I have made some progress on this problem. Decoder Pro 3 has control of this locomotive in a "virtual throttle". The throttle button in the lower right had corner of the Roster page. I cant figure out our to "dispatch" or "release", I have tried all those buttons too no avail.

How do I know this? I have gone to programming and changed the number of the locomotive to a different number, wrote all sheets, and then dial that new number up with a handheld throttle and the loco responds. But if I change it back to the org number, 6321, and do a save, I cant control it with the handheld, and here is the kicker, I cant control it with a throttle in DecoderPro3....

Before I delete this roster entry or the entire decoder pro programming, does anyone have any suggestions on how to correct this problem?


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

If you disconnect the computer from the layout you can probably acquire the loco with the DT100.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Tried that Ken, didn't work. Its one of the things that's confusing me about the whole situation.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Also, I tried deleting the loco from the roster, that didn't help. Just as soon as I re-read the decoder, it find it and acquired it again. I'm real close to deleting this program from my computer, and all files and re-installing it to make this work correctly.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

This sounds very strange. Can you change it to some other number. I don't get why you can use one number but not the other unless you're missing a step somewhere. If you set it to 6321 and then do a readback, does it show 6321?


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes sir. I can read it to the 6321 and it will not respond. I can change it too, say 5000, write it and save it. Then call it up with 5000 on a handheld and it works fine. Put it back to 6321 and it will not respond.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

If these are Digitraxx decoders, I've found I have to remove all my other trains to program the Digitraxx on the main or I would end up with a system crash and al the trains running around the track at full speed. I learned to turn off the analog mode on all my decoders to avoid the racing and only program the Digitraxx decoder on the programming track and forget trying to use the speedsteps with it.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

I have had a good experience with Digitrax decoders, doing both programming on programming track and main. This loco has a factory decoder in it, that I labeled as a Digitrax until I could get inside it and know for sure.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

I wonder now, if I did that, and chose a different decoder, and they read it and saved it as a different decoder, if that would release it from the virtual throttle...


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

If it is the sdh164d sound decoder, then that is the one I saw these problems with. The new replacement 166 is not supposed to have these issues.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

No sir, no sound on my trains :-(


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I would do a factory reset on the decoder. In JMRI you go to DecoderPro3/Actions/Single CV Programmer. The instructions should come with the reset codes. I've found them to be different for some decoders.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Do you think, this would release the JMRI throttle?


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I guess it would but I don't know. I would delete any reference to the loco in JMRI and start fresh. Usually if you unplug your usb interface before restarting JMRI it will sart new, unless you have a saved throttle on startup set.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm inclined to think you might have two or more of the same address in the JMRI. That is certainly how I experienced problems in the past when two locos had the same address by accident.
You said that you are using the DCS100 and do you have a separate programming track linked directly to the DCS100? That would be easier than using the JMRI and interface.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

TAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!

I got it fixed!! I knew there was a problem with some type of JMRI throttle being used. Called a guy and explained the problem. He said go to "Loconet" and then Monitor Slots. I did so with no handheld throttles attached. 

There where 22 open throttles active!!!!!

So I used the "FREE" button beside each one to clear them out. Then opened the program window with the loco in the track, change the DCC address back to the loco cab number, wrote changes and saved. Then grabbed a handheld throttle and selected that number and BOOM!!!!

It responded!!! WooHoo!!

Thanks to all that tried to help me, that's what I love about this site!!

It was somthing God wanted me to know how to do :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Yay!!!:appl:


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Ya need to learn how to dispatch when you're done using each locomotive or this will happen again in the future.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Glad to here you got it fixed.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Yep Ken, your exactly right.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Ken, I've been giving your last comment some thought. I operate at one layout every monthly session and I'm starting to show up at a weekly group. I know of no rules per say regarding throttles and dispatching or releasing handhelds or virtual throttles, after the session is over. Having gone through what I have for the last three days, that and knowing that some operators bring their own throttles, I can see how this can be a problem. With that said, do you have any rules regarding throttle use on your layout, that would prevent these types of problems? If so, please share. I'm always in the learning stage of everything (Lol) and their is something to be said about good practices and habits


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I Am Fasha said:


> Ken, I've been giving your last comment some thought. I operate at one layout every monthly session and I'm starting to show up at a weekly group. I know of no rules per say regarding throttles and dispatching or releasing handhelds or virtual throttles, after the session is over. Having gone through what I have for the last three days, that and knowing that some operators bring their own throttles, I can see how this can be a problem. With that said, do you have any rules regarding throttle use on your layout, that would prevent these types of problems? If so, please share. I'm always in the learning stage of everything (Lol) and their is something to be said about good practices and habits


Well, not actually a rule yet, but I try to remember to release each locomotive when I'm done running it before selecting another. I used to get the message "Slot-Max" if I didn't clear the locos. To fix that, I had to go into the switch options for the DCS100 and toggle the Op 39 which cleared all locos as well as the MUd units. Not a big problem because MUing is easier than the OpSw39.
As far as you using your throttle at the club, it doesn't remember what you did there. The command station on the layout maintains that.
What club are you participating in?


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Jack Parker's P&W is the layout I'm a member at, link to site is in my signature here. I've started, loosely, attended Rick Knight's layout as well. Its in Huntersville NC which is just north of Charlotte where I live. Nice layout! Has operations every Monday night. Dispatcher, three yards and about six of seven trains run. Could run more, but they like to keep the sessions short. Usually done in about 90 minutes. Jacks is larger, dispatcher, five yards and two of those five can support a yard master and assistant, lots of trains. Usually takes about 12 or more people to run all of it. Runs first Saturday night of each month and the preceding Friday night, start around seven and usually done by 1130. Two buildings worth of layout. Its a great time


----------

